# my 13 day old baby veiled...



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

why does something only live for such a short time? is it just to give us hope then nature shows us whoose the big boss... i watched him hatch then i watched him die..... he was my first eggg to hatch from a clutch of 14.. the his sister is doing fine and is twice her size now... ive got lots of eggs due... fingers crossed. i hope you all have luck in all we bring into this world...


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Awww so sorry for your loss.
Dawn


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry for you loss


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh no, sorry for your loss as well... RIP


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

what a shame, sorry to hear it.


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*nice to see theres some good folks around..*

thanks guys and girls....
it makes me glad to see that ive joined the right forum where people do actually care about the little things in the world....
what more can i say... you lot are diamonds...: victory:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry to hear that 
R.I.P


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It's particularly horrible when an animal you saw or even helped come into the world dies after such a short time. Had it happen with one of my beautiful chickens recently, and a kitten years ago, sorry for yours.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## sam c (Jan 7, 2008)

sorry for your loss R.I.P


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. That's a real shame, hope the others are doing ok.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

R.i.p


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

There is no cure for birth and death save to enjoy the interval. ~George Santayana, "War Shrines," _Soliloquies in England and Later Soliloquies_, 1922

RIP little one eace:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Thats sucks , Sorry to hear of your loss.!.


----------



## Charmed_27 (Dec 8, 2007)

*R.i.p.*

R.I.P. little one :sad: keep your chin up hun


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*thanks*

THANKS folks.. it means alot to me.... nice to see folks care...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

my leo was only a few months... 

i feel sorry for your loss and good luck with the others


----------

